# Information evening tonight - What to expect?



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi 
We are going to our first information evening tonight so we can start the adoption process. We have been through IVF and tried naturally for a couple of years. We have been told that adoption is our only way of having children. We waited until we were emotionaly over the ivf and ready for the adoption process. 

Now we are very excited about  the prospect of adopting. What should we expect at this meeting?
Is there anyone else at this stage who would like to swap stories etc?

Hope to hear from you soon 
xx


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi LucyLuce

Welcome to the board.  Join us on the adoption thread, there are lots of people at various stages of the process on there to help you through.

Hope your info evening goes well.  Go with an open mind, and if there are aopters there... have a chat with them   

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mummy2be (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello LucyLuce, 

First time I have posted on here. My husband and I are also attending an information evening tonight, this will be our second one. We went to one with our LA a few weeks ago. We chatted to some people who have already adopted and then spoke to the social worker about why we wanted to adopt etc.. not as nerve-racking as I thought it would be. The people there were all very pleasant, although the social worker did not let us get a word in at times! The neighboring LA we are going to tonight seem more professional and I spoke with a lovely social worker over the phone for about half an hour, nothing like that at our LA, so feeling quite positive about tonight. 
Anyway I hope your evening goes well (you never know we might be at the same one!).

T x


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

We went to info evening last month. Was about 6 couples there. Two social workers presented a slide show explaining process and what to expect regarding timescales etc and a bit about possible issues children might have. Then an adopted father did a talk about his experiance. We then had a chance to ask him questions and at then end could stay and ask social workers any specific questions we had. They gave us away some info along with dvd to watch and send back. And basic form requesting desire to go ahead and request place on prep group and some medical forms to complete. 
Was interesting and talk from adoptive father was great.


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

*Lucy & Tbird*.... how did the info evening go?


----------



## Mummy2be (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi MrsYG, 

the info evening went really well thank you for asking. Really informative, my husband and I have decided to go with them, form already filled in and ready to send back. And so our journey begins .

T x


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi LucyLuce and Tbird, I'm at a similar stage to you - I'm going to two info evenings in March. Quite excited! I bought a shiny blue box file the other day to store all the bits of paper in, and (more importantly!) have just had a second bedroom built into my flat. Have spoken on the phone to social workers at two LA's so far, both of whom sounded nice and professional. 

A question though, for those of you who are further into the process - how sure do the social workers want us to be at this stage about the age range and gender of the child we'd like to adopt? One online form from an LA asked for gender but I've also read that they like you to stay flexible.

Actually another question too - I'm wondering how many info eves for various LAs to go to. I'm all for a bit of choice but don't want to confuse myself!

Thanks in advance for any help. I've learnt soooo much from reading the posts of people going through the process on here - moving and inspring stuff. x


----------



## Mummy2be (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Cornflower, nice to meet somebody else at the same stage. I can't really advise on gender, as I forgot to ask at the info evening, I am thinking that may be we don't have to specify, to give a better chance of a child being placed. We attended just two and decided to go with the one from last night who are our neighbouring LA.
Its all so exciting and scary at the same time.
T x


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Cornflower,

They may ask you to specify an age range on your application.  We initially said under 5, and either gender.  As you go further through the Home Study, and with discussions with your SW you will then agree a more specific range as you approach approval panel.  In the end, we were approved for 1 or 2 children under 3 1/2.

We made enquiries with 3 LA's before deciding on which one we preferred.  we only went to one Open evening, and spoke to the Duty Officer for the other two and made my decision based on that.  Basically we went with the one who seemed the most encouraging, with the least waiting time.  Some LA's inflict long waiting times if you've had IVF, and also place conditions on you... like having to take contraception.  After 10 yrs, there is no way i'm using medication to prevent what will never happen anyway!

So, make a few calls and see which ones feels right


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I've got my first info evening end of March - hoping it'll shed some light on things for me.  


Did you all try differing LA's?  Maybe something I need to consider as didn't get a warm feeling from this one when I first asked for information.


Mini xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

We attended two different info evenings and enquired with 4 different LA's/VA's until we found the right one for us. We had the luxury of there been a few in our area. Some impressed more than others, the one we chose stood out from the rest. Now we've started Prep we know we chose the right VA and are glad we were so 'picky' when enquiring. Deff shop around before committing, its surprising how much they all differ, especially from LA to VA. Good luck  
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you - that's something to bear in mind - must contact the other areas .. 


That's been a great help   


Mini xx


----------



## Mummy2be (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Mini Minx

We attended an info evening with our LA a few weeks ago everybody was pleasant and friendly enough, although something did not quite feel right. Last week we went to a neighboring LA info evening, I had already had a 20min telephone interview with the duty social worker at the back end of last year, she was great, they so far have been very efficient and professional. They also settled some worries that my husband and I had that the local LA did not. I would defo recommend shopping around.

T x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Luce we are at a similar stage. Had info eve in dec and have SW visit on Thursday. Wishing you all the best x


----------

